

At least 1 in 6 stars has an Earth size planet - ra
http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/news/2013/pr201301.html

======
ra
And that's only 43% of the Kepler discoveries to date.

[http://kepler.nasa.gov/news/nasakeplernews/index.cfm?FuseAct...](http://kepler.nasa.gov/news/nasakeplernews/index.cfm?FuseAction=ShowNews&NewsID=244)

